# Wireless with HR10-250?



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

Today I tried to modify my zipper'd HR10-250 and add wireless support. From some earlier posts I was led to: http://www.mastersav.com/wireless.html.

This was a little confusing from the beginning since it says 6.2 all over it, but I have 3.1.5f since this is a HD Tivo. Nevertheless I tried... the driver-install.sh script seems to have failed and now even wired ethernet no longer works. (For wired ethernet I use a Netgear FA120.) The script only left two of the drivers it copied in the /lib/modules/backups. I tried copying this back (putting the drive in a PC) and it still doesn't work. I even tried running the zipper again. Two questions:

1) Does anyone know how to get wired ethernet working again? I suppose if I just get the correct, original modules shouldn't it start working again?

2) Has anyone been able to get wireless networking working in a HR10-250?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Your drivers are probably messed up. Use a serial cable to run the uninstall script, and that will restore your original drivers. Otherwise pull the drive and run the same script from your PC. As the thread says, that procedure has been superseded in favor of setting IP params in MFS. However, when I have time I'm going to resurrect it to use wlan-ng to install wireless for the HR10-250.


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

Which uninstall script do I run? The zipper one?

And I know wlan-ng has been superseded, but only for 6.2, right? What do I use for the HD Tivo w/ 3.1.5f?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bworrell said:


> Which uninstall script do I run? The zipper one?
> 
> And I know wlan-ng has been superseded, but only for 6.2, right? What do I use for the HD Tivo w/ 3.1.5f?


 Yes. Right. Wlan-ng, but not with my script because it was written for 6.2.


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

Unfortunately it looks like I'm going to need a bit of help with running the uninstall. I placed the drive in my PC, mounted the Tivo partition (/dev/hda7) to /tivo and then found the uninstall script. Of course it doesn't run correctly since I've mounted it at /tivo instead of at root. Any help you can provide in running the uninstall?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bworrell said:


> Unfortunately it looks like I'm going to need a bit of help with running the uninstall. I placed the drive in my PC, mounted the Tivo partition (/dev/hda7) to /tivo and then found the uninstall script. Of course it doesn't run correctly since I've mounted it at /tivo instead of at root. Any help you can provide in running the uninstall?


It's probably easier to copy the original drivers back manually. Navigate to /tivo/lib/modules/backups-orig/, and use

```
cp -f * /tivo/lib/modules
```


----------

